# Let's play a little ID game



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Alright guys, this fish has a positive ID from the man himself. However, I think it would be fun to see what you guys think it is before I reveal the final word from Frank. I apologize, it's not the best flank shot but I think everything you need to see is visible. Country of origin is Peru. Good luck.









Randy
CFB


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Eigenmanni


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

*S. Serrulatus*


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

could it be this exact fish?

http://www.opefe.com/images/Ssp_cf_eigen.jpg


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

donkeyfish said:


> could it be this exact fish?
> 
> http://www.opefe.com/images/Ssp_cf_eigen.jpg


an Eigenmanni


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

donkeyfish said:


> could it be this exact fish?
> 
> http://www.opefe.com/images/Ssp_cf_eigen.jpg


A picture of this exact fish is not found on the OPEFE website. That picture on OPEFE is of one of the smaller mudas (S. serrulatus) I had. Hell, I think I may still have that fish.

Keep the ideas and guesses coming.

Randy
CFB


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

more pics!!


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

No one else wants to take a guess?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

S. Humeralis or S. Serralutus?? what size is it juvinile?


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

It is about 4-5" in length.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

pristobrycon maculippinis? (sp)


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here, and say its a piranha.

what do I win? cash??? give me the cash


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Eigenmanni


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here, and say its a piranha.
> 
> what do I win? cash??? give me the cash


Your cash is in the mail sir. Make sure you stand out by your mailbox everyday just to make sure they don't forget to deliver it









All good guesses but none are correct. Maybe I could give a hint... ?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

If none of the above guesses are correct and the fish is from peru...I'm gonna have to go with sanchezi. Hard to tell though from that angle. What color is the eye?


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Once again, sorry for the angle. I don't know the eye color off hand. I will check it tomorrow.

But, first hint... it's not a serrasalmus.

Let the guesses resume.


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

Pristobrycon striolatus ??

I really thought snakebite had it..............


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Randy it looks like a young Pristobrycon Ventuari.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Some very good ideas guys... however, it is not a pristo species either.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

pygocentrus palometa?


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

ehhh...im gonna go with P. maculipinnis???? lol


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Red Belly


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

double post.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Since it's not _Pristobrycon_, I'd have to say not a P-Mac.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

SpeCiaLisT said:


> ehhh...im gonna go with P. maculipinnis???? lol


i already said that, but apparently not.....


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

is it a really nice looking P. Denticulata??


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

JustJoshinYa said:


> is it a really nice looking P. Denticulata??


Nope, it's not a _Pygopristis_, so it's not a Dent...


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Andoni is correct. Frank ID'ed the fish as a P. nattereri.

Just goes to show that looks can be very, very deceiving.

Randy
CFB


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Creatures From Below said:


> Andoni is correct. Frank ID'ed the fish as a P. nattereri.
> 
> Just goes to show that looks can be very, very deceiving.
> 
> ...


After you said it wasn't a serra or a pristo, I thought it has to be a RBP. Looked at the pic again and couldn't believe a 4-5" RBP would look so much like a serra (I thought you were messing with us)...mind boggling!


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

BioTeach said:


> Andoni is correct. Frank ID'ed the fish as a P. nattereri.
> 
> Just goes to show that looks can be very, very deceiving.
> 
> ...


After you said it wasn't a serra or a pristo, I thought it has to be a RBP. Looked at the pic again and couldn't believe a 4-5" RBP would look so much like a serra (I thought you were messing with us)...mind boggling!
[/quote]

Trust me, I couldn't believe it when Frank said it either. I don't doubt the man's word, but I thought he was messing with me when he told me. He got a couple "But Frank,..." responses from me.

Now that we're past the ID part, any one want to buy a 4-5" RBP? LOL

Randy
CFB


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

damn, a red?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i never thought it could be a red i thought i had it right when i said *S. Serrulatus*

this is an amazing red the appearence is unique


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sorry, but there is no way this thing can be a red as far as I can tell. Look at the shape of the head, size of the spotting, the fact that it has spots alone at 4-5", no red pigmentation in the eye, no red belly, proportions, shape of dorsum... Randy has two of these and they are both spoken for as of tonight. I have contacted him and I want them both. I think we need to research this further. I am paying for them in full.










Nalseni anyone?

It is possible that they are reds, but I really think it's highly unlikely.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

WaxmasterJ said:


> I'm sorry, but there is no way this thing can be a red as far as I can tell. Look at the shape of the head, size of the spotting, the fact that it has spots alone at 4-5", no red pigmentation in the eye, no red belly, proportions, shape of dorsum... Randy has two of these and they are both spoken for as of tonight. I have contacted him and I want them both. I think we need to research this further. I am paying for them in full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the man (Frank) has spoken and his word is the final one IMO, now it has been called a red, i can start to pick out features of Natt.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

I could be wrong, however Frank says it first that his judgments are not always final. I agree it does strongly resemble a natt, however it strongly resembles a _juvenile_ (1.5-2") natt; not a 4-5"er.

and I think we can all agree, if you click that black and white photo, once it enlarges, that is more likely the same fish from what I have seen.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

hey randy you didin't reply to my pm like you say forget it?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

man thats crazy. I suck at IDing fish, but that doesn't look like any red I've ever seen.

If you do end up buying this guy, be sure to update pics as you grow him out.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

yeah 4 sure I will.

Frank, I offer my profound apologies for not crediting the photo the first time I posted it, I was not thinking about it at the time; additionally thank you for updating and cleaning it up. randy is going to get some more pics today so we can get a better look at the lil fellas.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

WaxmasterJ said:


> I'm sorry, but there is no way this thing can be a red as far as I can tell. Look at the shape of the head, size of the spotting, the fact that it has spots alone at 4-5", no red pigmentation in the eye, no red belly, proportions, shape of dorsum... Randy has two of these and they are both spoken for as of tonight. I have contacted him and I want them both. I think we need to research this further. I am paying for them in full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree they are similar, but the listed region for nalseni is Venezuala and this fish was supposedly collected in Peru...


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

wax- Can't find my camera. I think it sprouted legs and went south... Anyway, I'll grab my girls from the house tonight and will have pics of both of them in the morning. I'm 100% sure the other is the same type of fish now but I'll have good flank shots in the morning. I'll also get shots from a couple different angles. Sorry it's not going to be tonight man.

Randy
CFB


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow...I'm really shocked that this fish is a P. nattereri! Especially because the spots on it's body are so large...


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

More photos of the original guy -

























Photos of the other one -

































Enjoy.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks more like a typical RBP in those shots, but the head shape and spots really throw you off!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeahhh the highback looks weirdd! i would keep him if i were u randy...one of a kind


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Sent the other pics to Frank and, with the better photos, he was able to provide a better ID. The fish are S. Serrulatus. One is sold. Any interest in the other one?

Thanks
Randy
CFB


----------

